# 1D Mark IV vs 1D X for Sport Photography?



## Hof8231 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll preface this by saying, I'm not looking to buy one of these right now. I was just drooling over both of them on the internet and I started thinking...

In terms of sport photography, is the 1D X really THAT much better than the Mark IV? I know the obvious choice is the 1D X because it's got a few frames/second on the Mark IV, it's got better processors, better AF, better metering, better low light performance, etc. but I can't help but think the added reach of the 1.3x crop sensor in the Mark IV would help to even out the playing field. It's not like the Mark IV is a slouch in any of the aforementioned categories, it's just the X is obviously more advanced...as it should be. But just from shooting sport photography for a little bit, I've come to realize how important focal length is in this area of photography. It gives better reach than a full frame without the "cramped" feeling of a APS-C sensor. It's also much, MUCH better in low light than any APS-C sensor camera that Canon makes. It just seems to me that one could make a strong case for the Mark IV over the X in terms of sport photography. Could just be me, though.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah, the 1.3x sensor is a nice compromise between their 1.6x and their FF size...sort of a best of both worlds size that a lot of people really liked. The thing about the 1DX is how hard and angular,and thus uncomfortable, the body is in the right hand...I really,really,really disliked the feel of the 1DX the first time I picked it up at the dealer's. Then, I picked up a 5D Mark III and was like, "Oh...man--superb ergonomics!". The way a camera fits in your hand, and how it feels is kind of important on longer assignments, especially sports assignments where you're often going to be shooting for 2 to 3 hours, often with the camera "at the ready" on your monopod. It's like the 1DX design committee was a bunch of...dorks...they took a perfectly good, hand-fitting camera series, and made a strange change to it, ruining the feel of the 1D series. But at the same time, another design group made of beautifully fitted, amazing body design with the 5D Mark III? It's like a WTF moment? Nikon did the same thing with the D4...took the D2 and D3-series feel and botched up the ergonomics.

Here's the sensor comparison. The 1DX is quite a bit newer...they made some marked improvement in the low-light High ISO performance on the 1DX.


----------



## Tiller (Aug 16, 2013)

DUDE! Didn't you JUST buy a 5d3?

:shock:

Sure, you say you're not looking to buy now. But we all know how it starts. You start drooling and then 6 months from now you convince yourself you need it.

You must resist! I recommend just staying away from the interwebz. Just go enjoy and stop drooling over other cameras. Bc trust me, there are people drooling over what you have.

Or just buy it, and ill take that terrible terrible 5d3 off your hands


----------



## Juga (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, if you are done with the 5DIII already please 'recycle' to my address. I will 'dispose' of it properly. I also repurpose glass as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hof8231 (Aug 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, the 1.3x sensor is a nice compromise between their 1.6x and their FF size...sort of a best of both worlds size that a lot of people really liked. The thing about the 1DX is how hard and angular,and thus uncomfortable, the body is in the right hand...I really,really,really disliked the feel of the 1DX the first time I picked it up at the dealer's. Then, I picked up a 5D Mark III and was like, "Oh...man--superb ergonomics!". The way a camera fits in your hand, and how it feels is kind of important on longer assignments, especially sports assignments where you're often going to be shooting for 2 to 3 hours, often with the camera "at the ready" on your monopod. It's like the 1DX design committee was a bunch of...dorks...they took a perfectly good, hand-fitting camera series, and made a strange change to it, ruining the feel of the 1D series. But at the same time, another design group made of beautifully fitted, amazing body design with the 5D Mark III? It's like a WTF moment? Nikon did the same thing with the D4...took the D2 and D3-series feel and botched up the ergonomics.
> 
> Here's the sensor comparison. The 1DX is quite a bit newer...they made some marked improvement in the low-light High ISO performance on the 1DX.
> 
> View attachment 52907



I haven't handled the 1D X, but I have heard a lot people have the same gripes about ergonomics as you do. That's really a shame. 



Tiller said:


> DUDE! Didn't you JUST buy a 5d3?
> 
> :shock:
> 
> ...



I swear I'm honestly not looking to buy it right now lol. The Mark III is MORE than enough for what I need right now, I definitely don't need anything from the 1D series for quite a while. I'll keep you in mind for the 5d3 though, don't worry 



Juga said:


> Yes, if you are done with the 5DIII already please 'recycle' to my address. I will 'dispose' of it properly. I also repurpose glass as well. :mrgreen:



How kind of you, if Tiller decides not to burden himself with my 5DIII I'll definitely ship it off to you. I feel like I should pay you for such a considerate service, though.


----------

